# Block's what is up ? In UCA 1



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

Are there just to many drivers to give more than 2 3 hr blocks a week. When I set my availability for 6 days out of the week. Anyone else having this issue


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

No, you are the only one. Do you only have one crisis a day, or do some days you have two?


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

are you talking about reserved blocks or just trying to
get blocks in general?


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> are you talking about reserved blocks or just trying to
> get blocks in general?


Reserved Blocks,


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Dakota2009 said:


> Reserved Blocks,


there's a feature on Android's that lets you select the number of hours you'd like to be scheduled - that feature automatically defaults to just 5 hours on iPhone and you don't have the option to change it. If you can, login to your Amazon account on an Android and change that to 40 hours (you'll see it as a drop down menu when you go into availability), and you should start seeing reserved blocks going forward.


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> there's a feature on Android's that lets you select the number of hours you'd like to be scheduled - that feature automatically defaults to just 5 hours on iPhone and you don't have the option to change it. If you can, login to your Amazon account on an Android and change that to 40 hours (you'll see it as a drop down menu when you go into availability), and you should start seeing reserved blocks going forward.


Thank you, yes I have had it on that. I have only received 2 3 hr blocks for next week. Am hoping I can get at least 1 more we will see.


----------

